# SciFi channel to become.. SyFy channel



## Krug (Mar 17, 2009)

SCI FI Channel to become Syfy; “Imagine Greater” is new message | SCI FI Wire

Talk about bad name changes...


----------



## Mouseferatu (Mar 17, 2009)

It's even worse if you read their commentary about _why_ they went with the new name.

The only thing that bugs me more than people acting deliberately stupid is people treating _me_ (as part of their audience) as though _I'm_ stupid.


----------



## fba827 (Mar 17, 2009)

... why do I feel like my iq has to be lower to watch a "syfy channel" vs. "scifi channel"?

ah well, what can ya do...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 17, 2009)

> By changing the name to Syfy, which remains phonetically identical, the new brand broadens perceptions and embraces a wider range of current and future imagination-based entertainment beyond just the traditional sci-fi genre, including fantasy, supernatural, paranormal, reality, mystery, action and adventure.




I can see the phonetic name-change from a marketing/trademark view.  THAT makes sense.

As for the programming?  Most of the genres mentioned are OK for the channel, but the last 3 are so broad that we won't know exactly what they're doing until they do it.  It was bad enough that they put wrestling on the channel, now they're diluting the channel further with mystery? *gak**urk**_bleh_*

Hopefully, this won't prove to be the camel's nose under the tent, like when MTV started airing game shows and reality shows that had nothing to do with music, heralding the change from Music Television to a teen/young adult lifestyle network.

(Thank God for VH1 Classic and Palladium!)


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Mar 17, 2009)

True dat


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Mar 17, 2009)

True dat


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Mar 17, 2009)

I saw this on IMDb.  They say it's supposed to be cutting edge, but it just sounds stupid? The guy who writes their movies must have come up with the name.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 17, 2009)

"Psi-Fi" would have been better on some level, but might have been seen by some as too narrow.

Other than that, if you want a good, marketable trademark name- without losing phonetic similarity, that is- I can't see them doing much better.  I might have gone with "Imagine TV" or something, though that might risk losing some watchers for a while.

Corporate name changes are tricky, tricky things.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Mar 17, 2009)

GrayLinnorm said:


> I saw this on IMDb.  They say it's supposed to be cutting edge, but it just sounds stupid? The guy who writes their movies must have come up with the name.




Correction, thats Movys. Given what they produce themselves it would be less insulting to real movies.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, its not like they were actually showing much more science fiction than anyone esle, anyway. (I've been thinking of it as the Horror Channel for quite some time now.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 17, 2009)

Eh- horror, fantasy and sci-fi all share some common roots and overlapping themes, so it doesn't bug me much that they're playing more horror and fantasy these days.

I would, however, prefer any one of those three over ECW.


----------



## ssampier (Mar 17, 2009)

Dumb name. Of course G4, Tru TV, and CW aren't exactly great names either.


----------



## Orius (Mar 17, 2009)

It's a dumb name.  I can understand the rename for stuff like copyrights and related crap, even if I still think it's stupid.  But do they really think it looks edgy and hip?  Are marketing majors required to takes credits in courses for Lame and Suck these days?  That's the only logical explanation I can find for the sheer absurdity of modern advertisement.  Here's a clue people: you want people to actually _watch_ ads, not give them an even greater excuse to channel surf at a higher warp factor.

Ah, well I suppose it fits in with the dumbing down that the channel has been apparently getting over the last few years.  I don't mind a broad base of speculative fiction, even horror, but stuff like wrestling and "reality" TV don't really have much of a place on this channel.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 17, 2009)

If it had been "Psi-Fi," they could have used "Φ" or "φ" as part of their symbology.

Again, though, it might have been better if they had gone for a complete name change.

Heck, they hinted at a good one in some of their own ads: *IF *(*I*maginative *F*iction?) TV.



> but stuff like wrestling and "reality" TV don't really have much of a place on this channel.




No argument on the former, but as for the latter, it depends.

If we're talking about documentaries about UFOs, "ghostbusters" or cryptozoology hunts, that's cool.

If, OTOH, they do a show called Real Paranormal World:


> This is the true story... of seven strangers... picked to live in a hanuted house...to ghost-hunt together and have their lives taped... to find out what happens... when dead people stop being polite... and start getting real nasty...The Real Paranormal World.




I may have to shoot my cablebox.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 17, 2009)

They should have just gone with WTF or WTFi, at least people could watch they show then and name the channel!  



Quote from the story 


> "The testing we've done [on Syfy] has been incredibly positive," Howe said. "If I were texting, this is how I would spell it."




Dude, it reads SLY FLY, who the frell did you test this on.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 17, 2009)

Best comment I read on this was this: "Syfy? It sounds like a cutesy name for syphylis"

I'm guessing _that_ didn't emerge from focus group testing or you probably would be getting "Psi-Fi" instead 

I'm in Canada. We don't get the SciFi channel here. Here, the Canadian equivalent is our SF channel known as "Space: The Imagination Station".

If Space changes its name to _Spayse_, I'm just gonna drop my cable box and torrent everything!


----------



## Mark (Mar 17, 2009)

Krug said:


> SCI FI Channel to become Syfy; “Imagine Greater” is new message | SCI FI Wire
> 
> Talk about bad name changes...





I think it is obvious.  The elves are in control of the network.


----------



## Mallus (Mar 17, 2009)

It's like they're trying to commit brandicide.


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 17, 2009)

On a semi-related note, I recently saw _The Madness of King George III_ and was wondering if parts I and II are available on DVD in America yet....

Thank you, SciFi, for thinking so highly of your audience.


----------



## Rackhir (Mar 17, 2009)

Well it looks like TV Tropes.org will have to put a new base definition in for Wall Banger.



jaerdaph said:


> On a semi-related note, I recently saw _The Madness of King George III_ and was wondering if parts I and II are available on DVD in America yet....




George Lucas is currently photoshoping them to "improve" things... You did want more ewoks in them right?


----------



## Orius (Mar 18, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If it had been "Psi-Fi," they could have used "Φ" or "φ" as part of their symbology.




Ah but you're forgetting one of the top network exectutive ass-umptions: Viewers Are Morons.  So they'd never use that.

Though I'd say the executives and even the marketing people are the morons, so would never understand this, let alone come up with it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 18, 2009)

Orius said:


> Ah but you're forgetting one of the top network exectutive ass-umptions: Viewers Are Morons.  So they'd never use that.
> 
> Though I'd say the executives and even the marketing people are the morons, so would never understand this, let alone come up with it.




Ah-ah-ahhhh!

One day, I may BE one of those marketing people- I've an MBA in it, after all and I'm currently on a job hunt in the field.

So, I'd say "...some of the marketing people" instead.

Like the guys who came up with "The Peopleclick Fairy."



> Cytiva Talent Management Blog: Cytiva Shines at SHRM Conference
> I spoke to many on the expo floor that were completely creeped out by the PeopleClick fairy. Imagine Danny Divito (minus the sense of humor and warmth) in a pink fairly costume screaming at passers by. Not sure of the thinking behind that one.





> reCareered: What I Learned at SHRM
> Finally, I learned that the worst job on the planet is owned by the hairy guy who dressed in the pink fairy suit to be a booth babe for PeopleClick. They can’t pay this poor guy enough…
> [DSCN0319.JPG]




(I had a buddy who worked at Peopleclick at the time, and he was so mortified he quit shortly thereafter...fortunately for a better job!)


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 18, 2009)

Orius said:


> Ah but you're forgetting one of the top network exectutive ass-umptions: Viewers Are Morons.  So they'd never use that.
> 
> Though I'd say the executives and even the marketing people are the morons, so would never understand this, let alone come up with it.



Maybe I am giving them too much credit, but...



			
				frankthedm  said:
			
		

> 2nd February 2009, 07:52 PM
> 
> I hardly think it is a secret Sci fi is making it's content mind numbingly bad in hopes of brain damaging their core audience. It is like in an attempt to make us more susceptible to Badvertising and to render us too Stoopid! to change the channel, they are creating the TV movie version of the Vacuous Grimoire




*SyFy Channel* "Our target audience IQ is rollable on a d20"


----------



## tecnowraith (Mar 18, 2009)

Gentlemen, we can rebuild it. We have the technology. We have the capability to build - SCRATCH!!!!! Yeah Right!!!


----------



## Megaton (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't care about the name of the station to be honest as long as they keep quality programming on the air.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 18, 2009)

They'll start that anytime, now.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Mar 18, 2009)

The Reader's Quote of the Week in this week's edition of TV Guide.com's "Mega Buzz" column was about the name change:

"Yt stynks."


----------



## Mistwell (Mar 18, 2009)

I am fine with it.  If I search for a show on the network in a search engine like hulu or itunes, it sure is helpful if they use a trademarked name as opposed to a descriptive name that gets me tons of results outside of what I was looking for.

As the world grows closer towards feeding TV shows through the net, having a trademarkable name will become much more important.  Better to do it now rather than later.


----------



## Orius (Mar 19, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ah-ah-ahhhh!
> 
> One day, I may BE one of those marketing people- I've an MBA in it, after all and I'm currently on a job hunt in the field.
> 
> ...




I'd be willing to give you the benefit of the doubt on this matter and guess that you'd show a bit more creativity than some of the ads that pop up.  

My current least favorite: "That's the money you could be saving with Geico".  I HATE when those stupid ads come up.  The gecko's ok, and the cavemen were ok until ABC ruined them with that pitiful excuse for a sitcom, but these commercials are just DUMB.



Megaton said:


> I don't care about the name of the station to be honest as long as they keep quality programming on the air.




You just had to open that 55 gallon drum of worms, didn't you?   A lot of people snark about how bad the programming on the network is, and not only angry Farscape fans these days either.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 19, 2009)

Orius said:


> My current least favorite: "That's the money you could be saving with Geico".  I HATE when those stupid ads come up.  The gecko's ok, and the cavemen were ok until ABC ruined them with that pitiful excuse for a sitcom, but these commercials are just DUMB.



QFT.

Odd side note- a few months ago, I was in a Barnes & Nobles music section and the guy helping me was the spitting image of a Geico caveman.  I don't know if the guy was just unfortunate, or if someone was doing a commercial (or Candid Camera experiment), but I at least managed to keep my jaw from hitting the floor in shock.







> You just had to open that 55 gallon drum of worms, didn't you?   A lot of people snark about how bad the programming on the network is, and not only angry Farscape fans these days either.




Its a mixed bag, to be sure.  I just wish they'd buy...er..._"make"_ better movies and ditch the wrestling.


----------



## Mark (Mar 19, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> (. . .) and ditch the wrestling.





Yeah.  What's with that?


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 19, 2009)

Mark said:


> Yeah.  What's with that?



I'd guess the parent network had the rights and decided it had to go there. Maybe they hope it will boost ratings, maybe the parent network is required by a contract to have it on air.


----------



## Megaton (Mar 19, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> They'll start that anytime, now.



haha, Let's hope. Now with BSG ending, I don't know what they are going to go, although I must admit Stargate Universe looks cool.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Mar 19, 2009)

It's probably a good thing Battlestar Galactica is ending before the name change; they'd have to bring back the robot dogs if it was on "SyFy".


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Mar 20, 2009)

Mistwell said:


> I am fine with it.  If I search for a show on the network in a search engine like hulu or itunes, it sure is helpful if they use a trademarked name as opposed to a descriptive name that gets me tons of results outside of what I was looking for.
> 
> As the world grows closer towards feeding TV shows through the net, having a trademarkable name will become much more important.  Better to do it now rather than later.




I have no problem with a trademarkable name, yts just thys realli stoopyd one thei chose.


----------



## Darthjaye (Mar 21, 2009)

*Figures*

Actually they should just go with the name that makes sense.    Sigh....Fi.   It seems to be the way the view the audience that is the reason for their very being.   To say and do this is a slap in our collective faces.   SyFy?  Way to catch up to the early decade lingo you corporate jackasses.   Not to mention "Imagine Greater"?    So they have pretty much fired or killed anyone who knew anything about the English language there i see.


----------



## Aeolius (Mar 22, 2009)

It's spelled Syfy, but it's pronounced Throat Warbler Mangrove.


----------



## Mistwell (Mar 22, 2009)

Darthjaye said:


> Actually they should just go with the name that makes sense.    Sigh....Fi.   It seems to be the way the view the audience that is the reason for their very being.   To say and do this is a slap in our collective faces.   SyFy?  Way to catch up to the early decade lingo you corporate jackasses.   Not to mention "Imagine Greater"?    So they have pretty much fired or killed anyone who knew anything about the English language there i see.




Exactly how is this a slap in the face?

Seriously, how can you be that up in arms over this change?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Mar 22, 2009)

Mistwell said:


> Exactly how is this a slap in the face?
> 
> Seriously, how can you be that up in arms over this change?




Well, the name reminds me of Golden Wyvern Adepts. While the idea was probably sound (or at least a terrible abomination and personal affront), the name sucked. 

But stuff like that gets easily blown out of proportion on the interwebs.

I still don't know why it really happens. It seems some people just get into a rage very easily, and like to things personally. 

So, Mistwell, I guess we both will sometimes ask this question, if not in threads, than in our minds...


----------



## ssampier (Mar 22, 2009)

*A common-sense idea*

Sci-Fi Channel should change their name to SFC. It doesn't need to stand for anything.

Game Show Network changed their name to GSN; I rather like the change.


----------



## Krug (Mar 23, 2009)

Possible new series for SciFi/SyFy:
Sci Fi sets up three RHI miniseries



> Sci Fi has greenlighted a trio of miniseries fantasy projects, including two that will serve as potential series pilots, and two of which are based on classic titles.
> 
> The network has ordered a retelling of "Alice in Wonderland"; a fresh take on the comic-book hero "The Phantom"; and "Riverworld," from a series of fantasy books by Philip Jose Farmer. All the projects are four-hour movies from prolific production company RHI Entertainment.
> 
> "Riverworld," about a photojournalist transported to a mysterious world occupied by everyone who has ever lived on Earth, and "Phantom" will air as backdoor pilots -- titles under consideration for a series order contingent on drawing a large enough audience. It's the programming model the network has used with success before, as in the case of "Battlestar Galactica."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 23, 2009)

You know, they already did a Riverworld miniseries a few years...it did not fare well.

Riverworld (2003) (TV) - IMDb user comments


----------



## Aeolius (Mar 24, 2009)

I think they should kick off the change with "Mansquito: The Musical".


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Mar 24, 2009)

Lets see, 

NBC did an all star Alice in Wonderland in 1999. Alice in Wonderland (1999) (TV)

and Tim Burton is doing a big screen version with Johnny Depp. Alice in Wonderland (2010)

I can't help but think that Syphi is just cashing in and won't do it justice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 24, 2009)

How about a Saturday morning cartoon show?

"Baby Aliens vs Baby Predators" perhaps.

Or a yet another Flash Gordon re-do with Larry the Cable Guy as Dr. Hans Zarkov?

Or...Timothy Stack as Bill Blyden, Patton Oswalt as Igor Olman, Brian Posehn as Matt Maclimore, David Cross as Carson, Sarah Silverman as Kayleigh Hardcastle, Janeane Garofalo as Gilly Woods the Perky Goth, Patrice O'Neal as Ken Mills as the cast of a Dork Tower live action mini-series?


----------



## Aeolius (Mar 24, 2009)

I think they should bypass the whole "no unsolicited ideas accepted" approach and have a few of their studios hold screenplay contests for the Saturday night movies. I have a few in mind.  

And bring back reruns of "Captain Scarlet" and "Stingray".


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 24, 2009)

Krug said:


> SCI FI Channel to become Syfy; “Imagine Greater” is new message | SCI FI Wire
> 
> Talk about bad name changes...



Ah, geez! Why not just go with the initials SF? Like TSR (which initially stands for Tactical Studies Rule, but there is nothing tactical about their published _D&D_ role-playing games).


----------



## Orius (Mar 24, 2009)

Brown Jenkin said:


> Lets see,
> 
> NBC did an all star Alice in Wonderland in 1999. Alice in Wonderland (1999) (TV)
> 
> ...




Yeah, Alice in wonderland is kind of filler here, since it's pretty familiar and has been done enough times.



Ranger REG said:


> Ah, geez! Why not just go with the initials SF? Like TSR (which initially stands for Tactical Studies Rule, but there is nothing tactical about their published _D&D_ role-playing games).




I dunno, I think maybe it's like those Mac vs. PC commercials: SF is like PC, too stiff and formal and therefore square, while SyFy is Mac, hip, stylish and cool.  Well, in the network's eyes anyway.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 25, 2009)

Orius said:


> I dunno, I think maybe it's like those Mac vs. PC commercials: SF is like PC, too stiff and formal and therefore square, while SyFy is Mac, hip, stylish and cool.  Well, in the network's eyes anyway.



Sorry, there's nothing hip about Mac. Same applies to "SyFy."

-- I'm a PC.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 25, 2009)

Ed_Laprade said:


> Well, its not like they were actually showing much more science fiction than anyone esle, anyway. (I've been thinking of it as the Horror Channel for quite some time now.)




So have I. I think Spike shows more SF than they do anymore.


----------



## Orius (Mar 26, 2009)

Ranger REG said:


> Sorry, there's nothing hip about Mac. Same applies to "SyFy."
> 
> -- I'm a PC.




Yeah, that was my point.  

And I like how Microsoft is shooting back at those ads by having kids use computers in their latest commercials.


----------



## qstor (Apr 1, 2009)

Is that real? It looks like it. What a dumb idea. I hope they don't start having reality dating shows, wrestling is bad enough.

Mike


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Apr 1, 2009)

qstor said:


> Is that real? It looks like it. What a dumb idea. I hope they don't start having reality dating shows, wrestling is bad enough.
> 
> Mike




Aww, come on. I think Syphi would be the perfect place for _Rock of Love_ or _A Shot at Love with Tila Tequila_.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 1, 2009)

Brown Jenkin said:


> Aww, come on. I think Syphi would be the perfect place for _Rock of Love_ or _A Shot at Love with Tila Tequila_.




  I can't wait to see their on-air station name change video...

Syphi:  Now Transmitting.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 6, 2009)

Brown Jenkin said:


> Aww, come on. I think Syphi would be the perfect place for _Rock of Love_ or _A Shot at Love with Tila Tequila_.




Ooooorrrrr...


_Rocket Love_- a show in which space vixens try to find true love with Flash Gordon, Commando Cody, Buck Rodgers...and, of course, Capt. Kirk and Will Ryker.

and

_A Shot at Love with Turanga Leela_

(Turanga Leela - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

In good news, though, they're going to be airing _Primeval_, an excellent little show from England.  I watched it on BBC America and loved it.


----------



## D24Gamer (Aug 25, 2014)

I wish someone would create a classic Sci-Fi channel.  Older science fiction movies, and classic sci-fi FV shows---one that doesn't focus a lot on original programming or cross genres (even old horror movies and shows would be great here).  There is a need and demand for this, so why doesn't it happen?

Shows like: Classic Trek, Twilight Zone, The Invaders (old show), The Immortal (old show), etc.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 25, 2014)

That would be a ratings bomb

NetFlix has an okay selection of old stuff though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 25, 2014)

First of all, a lot of those shows get aired late night in all kinds of channels...including SyFy and Chiller.

Secondly, that IS how Sci-Fi Network started.  It got them some ratings because, at the time, there was no real competition.  Nowadays, however, there is a fair amount of genre fiction on TV, both on cable and mainstream channels.


----------



## D24Gamer (Aug 25, 2014)

All I can is, I'd buy it    But yes, you are correct, Sci-Fi did start off this way.
Kind of like Sci-Fi for Turner Classic Movies...in that vein.  Remember, "Groovie Movies" on USA Network?
Saturday Nightmares? Olden classics, not this new junk.


----------



## reesekj (Aug 30, 2014)

Ever since MST3k went off the air, Scifi just hasn't been the same...


----------

